# Raspberry Pi ftp-Upload



## julia29 (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
mein Raspberry Pi (Linux-Debian) soll nach Zeitintervall über die angeschlossene USB-Webcam ein Bild speichern und zu meinem FTP-Server irgendwo im Internet hochladen.
Klappt alles ganz gut wenn ich den FTP-Befehl manuell am SSH-Prompt eingebe. 

NCFTP über die Shell
ncftpput -R -v -u NAME -p PASSW DOMAIN /html/ordner1/ordner2/ /var/webcam-pic/*.jpg

Schreibe ich diese Zeile in mein Script webcam.sh oder in die webcam.conf, dann kann er mit dem FTP-Befehl nichts anfangen.

Hier mein Script webcam2.conf
....
skip 3
frames 1
save "/var/webcam-pic/live.jpg"

# geht nicht, alle verfügbaren Befehle werden gelistet
#ncftpput -f ftp.cfg /html/ordner1/ordner2/

ncftpput -R -v -u web122 -p NAME -p PASSW DOMAIN /html/ordner1/ordner2/ /var/webcam-pic/*.jpg

FEHLER-Meldung:
Unknown argument: ncftpput
/etc/webcam/webcam2.conf,6: ncftpput -R -v -u NAME -p PASSW DOMAIN /html/ordner1/ordner2/ /var/webcam-pic/*.jpg

Wie muss ich den Befehl in mein Script schreiben, dass er auch ausgeführt wird ?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. Mai 2014)

Hi,

die Datei, in der du den Befehl reingeschrieben hast, ist kein Script, sondern anscheinend eine einfache Konfigurationsdatei.
Welches Programm verwendet denn die webcam.conf, bzw. zu welchem Paket gehört die?

Würde mal ein "man webcam.conf" versuchen. Vielleicht gibt es eine Dokumentation der Konfiguration und evtl auch eine Möglichkeit den Upload dort einzubinden. Ansonsten würde ich es über einen Crontab Eintrag einfach periodisch machen lassen (alle X Minuten, je nachdem wie oft die Webcam Fotos schießt)

Grüße,
BK


----------



## julia29 (28. Mai 2014)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> die Datei, in der du den Befehl reingeschrieben hast, ist kein Script, sondern anscheinend eine einfache Konfigurationsdatei.
> Welches Programm verwendet denn die webcam.conf, bzw. zu welchem Paket gehört die?



Stimmt, die webcam.conf ist eine Konfigurationsdatei, aber mit der webcam.sh sollte doch der FTP-Befehl absetzbar sein ?
Die man webcam gibt zum Thema FTP nicht die Auskunft die ich bräuchte. Also würde es in der .conf auch nicht möglich sein.
Wie könnte ich diese, in der Shell manuell funktionierende Zeile, in der webcam.sh einbauen ?


----------



## chmee (29. Mai 2014)

@julia29 hast Du denn einen cron zu laufen? Das wäre der passende Ort für so einen zeitgesteuerten Auftrag.


----------

